# what is the difference between heat transfers and plastsol transfers



## snfaspeciality (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi were are new and planning to get into screen printing and sublimation. We would like to start by doing transfers onto t-shirts we design and sublimation items. 

I have seen heat transfers, sublimation transfers, and now plastisol heat transfers, and direct to garment(dtg).


We have two heat presses and attachments. I got a espon printer 7710 sublimation. I am looking another one for just heat transfer or sublimation since the 7710 can do either. I want to keep the printers separate depending on what they will do.

Also, can a use sublimation paper to print both heat transfers and sublimation transfers. What transfer will I need to get for heat transfers for t-shirts.


What is the type of heat/cold transfer that you use on t-shirts?

thanks

dj


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Okay, I'll give this a shot. I'll start with the title of your post: What is the difference between heat transfers and plastsol transfers? Well, if it needs heat to transfer, then it is a heat transfer. Therefore, a plastisol transfer _is_ a heat transfer. I know, you're not gonna let me get away with being so simplistic. So I'll take the rest of your post and answer what you're asking.


snfaspeciality said:


> I have seen heat transfers, sublimation transfers, and now plastisol heat transfers, and direct to garment(dtg).


Heat transfers include several types of transfers. In addition to the sublimation and plastisol that you specifically mention, there is heat transfer vinyl and other products such as Forever's Flex soft which is kinda like HTV, but instead of cutting the image out of vinyl you print the image onto their transfer and only the printed part will transfer onto your substrate. DTG is an entirely different animal although you still need a heat press to cure the pretreat and then to cure the image.




snfaspeciality said:


> We have two heat presses and attachments. I got a espon printer 7710 sublimation. I am looking another one for just heat transfer or sublimation since the 7710 can do either. I want to keep the printers separate depending on what they will do.


Since sublimation uses dye and most other techniques use pigment, it would be best to have separate printers for each type of print. Sure, you can change out the ink when changing the use of the printer. But it would be a hassle and you might have some residue that could contaminate your print. Best to stick with dedicated printers.



snfaspeciality said:


> Also, can a use sublimation paper to print both heat transfers and sublimation transfers. What transfer will I need to get for heat transfers for t-shirts.


Sublimation transfer paper only works for sublimation (as far as I know). The other transfer papers such as Jet Pro Soft Stretch (JPSS) or 3G Jet Opaque (for darks) work best with pigment inks. Some transfer papers will work with dye but it's usually more expensive.

Now, an observation: It appears that you're in the same position I was when I first joined this forum. I was thinking, "Yes! Sublimation!" But then as I continued to educate myself on this forum I learned that dye sub only works on white and light colored substrates. And the ink only sublimates with the polyester in the garment and treated surfaces when it comes to other substrata. So when it comes to t-shirts, it's best to use white polyester shirts. The darker the shirt you go with, the less the image will appear. Also, the less the percentage of polyester on the garment, the less the image will appear--at least after you wash it.

There have been quite a few discussions/arguments on here about a process called "subli to cotton." Most of those techniques involve printing your image to sublimated onto a backing sheet, much like other print media such as JPSS and 3G Jet Opaque. Then after you print your image onto the media you then heat press it onto your garment. But since there is a backing it is not as "no hand" as sublimation. "Hand" describes how much you can feel of the print as you run your hand across the garment.

Now, when it comes to plastisol transfers we're talking about screen printing. If you're not in position to have your own screen printing press you can have a company such as Versatrans supply your plastisol heat transfers. They will then screen print your image onto the required backing paper and then sprinkle some magic dust on them so that when you apply heat and pressure it will stick to your garment. Voila! Just as though you had screen printed it yourself. Whether single or multi colored this is a good way to go for (mostly) cotton garments when you have many to print. For one or two images, the previously discussed techniques would probably be better.

Whew! I'm getting carpal tunnel after all that. Anyhow, I hope I didn't overstep by assuming your level of knowledge and I certainly hope I don't come across as condescending.


----------



## snfaspeciality (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks for your post.

So, from what I understand heat transfers are printed out with a inkjet printer. Would this be a better for multiple color designs? Does this use a vinyl cutter? 

Also, does the plastisol transfer many use less colors on their and use films instead? I know with general screen printing you use screens. But, am not as familiar with the transfers. Do I transfer the design by computer to the company making the transfer.

And, how is HTV used in multiple color prints. Do you use an inkjet printer for that as well. We are trying to figure out what type of printer would be best to use for these other processes. We have been looking at Sawgrass Virousa printer 400, and other Epsons 
I know the 1430 Epson is discontinued and hard to find.

What kind of fumes there might be or toxic materials we will be in contact with. I know that there is some with screen printing. Also, what kind of equipment we might use besides heat press and printer. We also just ordered a vinyl cutter. If we burn out own screens for the transfers will be need special types of equipment like with regular screen printing.

Thanks
DJ


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It was explained once but heat transfer is an umbrella term, like automobile. Your question is like asking the difference between an automobile and a sedan. A plastisol transfer is a type of heat transfer.


----------



## Witko1968 (Jul 12, 2015)

Not sure but from what I have read plasticol transfers are second to screen printing in durability and also you can possibly have more than one print on a single transfer such as your main print and say a front chest and say a large rear print. Plastisol transfers tend to be very affordable. Heard prices ranging from $1 to $2 a print. As read both screen print and plastisol transfer prints need to be cured properly for durability. 

I looked into computer printed transfer prints and read they are not as durable as Plastisol heat transfers and the computer sheets have a large glue area. Not sure if you can use a vinyl plotter cutter with a magic eye to cut this out. 

Simpler designs can be cut out for heat applied vinyl but has to bee weeded where you take out the non print areas. Cost wise they are very affordable other than equipment needed to do so.

Also when looking at buying plastisol heat transfers has another benefit in that if you say you buy 100 plastisol prints for $100 to $200 you can put them on any cotten sized shirt as apposed to buying a print with shirt sizes. This is flexible for different types and sizes of shirts.

Please correct me if wrong but this is what I have read so far.

I am in the start up phase for a small art shop next summer and I am aiming at using a vinyl cutter and heat press and also using plastisol prints for more detailed items. 

Eventually I would like have a screen printing press shop but planning on doing things in steps over a longer period of time for my start up and so far for me getting a vinyl cutter plotter and a heat press fits my budget so far.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Look, without getting too involved in the intricacies of heat transfers, why not order some samples from a plastisol vendor? Nearly all of them will provide you with free samples. Just cut roughly around one of the transfers, place your garment or test piece on your press, place the transfer print-side down on the garment, and press with the recommended settings. You'll soon find out exactly what can be done with plastisol transfers and whether that's a good route to take.


----------



## snfaspeciality (Aug 21, 2019)

thank you for the post. I will get samples, but pretty sure we will also offer plasticol transfers. What kind of printer will I need and will I need other equipment besides a heat press and printer.

Thanks
Diana


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

snfaspeciality said:


> Thanks for your post.






snfaspeciality said:


> So, from what I understand heat transfers are printed out with a inkjet printer. Would this be a better for multiple color designs? Does this use a vinyl cutter?


Again, you're mixing up the terminology. You can use an inkjet printer or a laser printer but you MUST use the correct transfer paper for the type of printer. You will need a cutter with some of them but don't need a cutter with those that are called "no weed." Weeding is the process used on heat transfer vinyl to pluck out the parts that you don't want transferring onto your garment (or other substrate). If you do not contour cut the image and then weed out the backing material on the type of transfer paper that is NOT no weed, you will be pressing a large white rectangle with your multi-colored image onto your garment.



snfaspeciality said:


> Also, does the plastisol transfer many use less colors on their and use films instead? I know with general screen printing you use screens. But, am not as familiar with the transfers. Do I transfer the design by computer to the company making the transfer.


I don't know what you mean by "films." I'll link a couple of videos to hopefully illustrate what I _think_ you're wanting to know.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t9uSV1tmNE



snfaspeciality said:


> And, how is HTV used in multiple color prints. Do you use an inkjet printer for that as well. We are trying to figure out what type of printer would be best to use for these other processes. We have been looking at Sawgrass Virousa printer 400, and other Epsons
> I know the 1430 Epson is discontinued and hard to find.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61jSgAL7Q8w



snfaspeciality said:


> What kind of fumes there might be or toxic materials we will be in contact with. I know that there is some with screen printing. Also, what kind of equipment we might use besides heat press and printer. We also just ordered a vinyl cutter. If we burn out own screens for the transfers will be need special types of equipment like with regular screen printing.


There is a certain type of screen printing that has fumes. It is called _discharge_. I'm not gonna get into that because that's taking everything you're asking into a whole new direction.

There is lots to learn. I've been on this forum for over 2 years now and still have not bought any equipment, nor have I printed anything. But I'm learning a LOT just by being on this forum and reading as much as I can about whatever I want to learn about. I'm also learning by watching lots and lots of YouTube videos.

I'm glad that you're asking questions before buying too much equipment, though. Hopefully you'll end up with the right stuff.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

snfaspeciality said:


> thank you for the post. I will get samples, but pretty sure we will also offer plasticol transfers. What kind of printer will I need and will I need other equipment besides a heat press and printer.
> 
> Thanks
> Diana


Firstly, you don't need a printer for plastisol transfers. Plastisol is a screen printing ink, that's where the name comes from. As such, you will receive sheets of special paper screen printed with designs. You don't need a cutter. Simply cut or tear the required design from the sheet and press it. 

When you buy plastisol transfers with your own designs there are a few points to remember - 

1. You need to send or upload your images in a suitable format to the screen printer, abiding by their guidelines.

2. Screen printing is expensive for short runs, so you need to order in quantity for cost-effective prices. 

3. Your design has to be in a single, solid colour and multiple designs can be 'ganged' together to fill a sheet. The screen printer will then produce a screen for that ganged sheet and will print multiple copies of that same sheet. Screen printing and plastisol transfers are no good for one-off's, it's far too expensive and wasteful.

4. It is possible to print plastisol transfers in more than one colour, but the pricing increases dramatically per colour. 

That's about all I can say really. If you're more interested in one - off's, or limited print runs, then you may be better off considering HTV, or some of the other transfer methods, even sublimation if you are primarily going to be printing to white, or light, polyester garments containing a large percentage of polyester. Sublimation, on anything, requires polymers to be present to hold the inks, otherwise they will wash out after the first wash (in the case of garments).

ALL methods other than sublimation produce prints with a 'hand,' ie. you can feel the print on the garment. Your final choice will depend, amongst other things, on what 'hand' you are prepared to accept.

Don't think that you can use ANY method without experimentation. You can read books and posts, and watch YouTube videos till the cows come home, but they won't prevent you from making scrap. So, be prepared to work at whatever methods you choose, and be prepared to shell out some cash for experiments. It's the only way to learn and we've all done it.

BTW, I've deliberately left out DTG as a printing method as it is prohibitively expensive to set up and maintain for most users. Far better to get a grounding in the most popular, and cheaper methods first, then consider DTG further down the road if your business will benefit from it.


----------



## Witko1968 (Jul 12, 2015)

webtrekker said:


> When you buy plastisol transfers with your own designs there are a few points to remember -
> 
> 2. Screen printing is expensive for short runs, so you need to order in quantity for cost-effective prices.
> 
> ...


 It is cheaper to buy 100 to 200 plastisol heat transfers than 100 to 200 shirts of different sizes, small, medium, Large, XL. Also if you have a heat press you are doing some of the work your self but will also need to source t-shirts. If you can source t-shirts where you can get them quickly you might even be able to limit your stock of shirts. Kind of special order for certain brands of t-shirts. I am researching doing this as a start up based on this. 

Can Anybody else recommend what to do for sourcing t-shirt blanks?


----------

